# The Nihang Ardas



## faujasingh (Sep 23, 2009)

This is the Ardas of the Nihangs


Ardass

Ik Onkaar
Waheguru ji ki Fateh
Sri Bhagauti ji Sahaii
Vaar Sri Bhagauti ji ki , Paatshaahi Dasvee

Pritham Bhagauti simarr ke Gur Nanak lai dheeai. Phir Angad Gur te Amar Dass RaamDaasey hoi sahaii. Arjan Hargobind noo simarau Sri Har Rai. Sri Har Krishan dheeaai-ay jis ditey sabh dukh jai. Tegh Bahadar simaree-ay ghar Nau Niddh aavey dhae.
Sabh thai hoe sahaii. Dasve Patshah Sahib sri Guru Gobind Singh Sahib ji Maharaj Panth ke Vaali Shamsher Pita, sabh thai hoe sahaii. Dasan Paatshahiaan ki jot sri Guru Granth Sahib Aad Darbaar ji, Dasam Darbar ji, Sri Sarb Loh Darbar ji de paath deedar da dheean dhar ke Khalsa ji Sahib bolo siri Vaheguru.

Chaar Sahibzaadey , Sahib Ajeet Singh ji, Sahib Jhujaar Singh ji,Sahib Zorawar Singh ji, Sahib Baba Fateh ji de Jathey Singh ji, Panj Piaarey, Panj Beer, Chalee Mukhtey. Hathian , Tapieean, Chitan Guptan Nihang Singhan, Bhujang Singhan, Sarbat Guru Khalsey ji ki kamaii da dheean dhar ke bolo ji Sri Vaheguru.

Jinna Gurmukh Piareyan Naam jappean, Vand Chhakean, Degh chalaii Tegh vahee, Dharam het sees ditta, Dekh ke undith keeta, Tinna Shaheed Singhan dee kamaii da dheean dhar ke bolo ji Sri Vaheguru.

Jahan Jahan Guru Khalsa ji Sahib, tahan Tahan Rachhea riaa-it, Degh Tegh Fateh Sri Sahib ji Sahaii Guru Khalsa ji ke Bol Balaay Bolo ji Sri Vaheguru.

Chaar Takhtan, Panjvan Takht Buddha Dal Chheeaanven Crore di kamaaii da dheean dhar ke bolo ji sri Vaheguru.

Sarbat Gurdwarean, Tirathan, Dhaama, Nishanan, Dhaunsean, Bungean de darshan deedar jorh mele-an di kamaai da dheean dhar ke bolo ji sri Vaheguru.

Guru Khalsa ji ko Naam Dan, Bibek Daan, Rehat Daan, Bharosa Daan, Sidakk Daan, Sri Amritsar ji de darshan ishnaan, deedar da dheean dhar ke bolo ji sri Vaheguru.

He Nirankaar Akaal Purakh Sachey Patshah jeeo, aap ji de Hazoor Khalsa ji ne ********** (include name of Baani or 'reason' for Ardass)********* dee Ardass, Aaap jee de Charan Kamalan paas, Sikh parhde sundey LaaheVand, Sri Guru Nanak Dev ji , Sri Guru Gobind Singh ji, Chardi Kala, Terey Bhaney Sarbat da Bhalla.

Vaheguru jee ka Khalsa Vaheguru jee ki Fateh !

Gajj ke jaikara gajaave So Fateh paave - Sat Sri Akaal

Dohra-

Agia Bhai Akaal kee tabi chalayo Panth. Sab Sikhan ko hukam he Guru manio Granth,
Guru Granth jee manio pargat Guran ki deh. Jo Prabh ko milbo chahey khoj shabad me leh.

Raaj karega Khalsa aaki rahe na koi. Khuaar hoe sabh milenge bache sharan jo hoe.

Uth gai safa malechh ki kar koorha paasaar. Dankaa baajey Fatey ka Nehklank avtaar.

Nanak Guru Gobind Singh ji, Pooran Gur Avtaar. Jagmag jot biraaj rahe sri Abchal nagar majhaar.


Vaheguru Naam jahaaj he charey so utharey paar. Jo sharda kar senvde Gur paar uthaaran haar.

Khanda jan ke haath me Kalgee sohe sees. So hamri rachhe-an kare Guru Kalgidhaar Jagdeesh.

Gaj ke Jaikara gajaave, Nihal ho jave - Sat Sri Akaal

Charean Guru Gobind Singh le dharan nagaara. Maare-an nuranga Turkara jin khiche-an hankara.
Dharti pe gia halchala sabh chhodey ghar baara. Aisey dund kalesh mein khapio sabh sansaara. Raaje Shah bajeedarey sabh hosee chhaaraa. Sachey Satgur baajhon koi nahee bhe kaatanhara.

Meene-ey. Masandee-ey. Narhi, Kuri Maar kee sabha uthai ke, Turkan noo udey ast lau bhaajarha paa-e ke, Gur Singhan rachey Jaikaray, Gajaun ge Guran de piarey.

Gaj ke jaikara gajaave Fatey pavey, Nihal ho jaavey - Sat Sri Akaal - Gur Bar Akaaal hee Akaaal.

Shaheedo Singho Chito Gupto !! Sarbat Guru Khalsey Singh Sahib ji ko Sat Sri Akaal.

Baankeean Faujan de Maliko. Rakhnee bird Baaney di laaj. hathio taphio shaheedio singhoooooo sabat guru Khalsa singh sahib ji sat sri akaal Sodhi Sachey Paatshah Jeeo.

Tera Khalsa Japey - Akaal Hi Akaal - Khushee-an da Jaikara gajaavey - Nihal ho javey - SAT SREE AKAAAL !!


----------



## spnadmin (Sep 23, 2009)

faujasingh ji

I am so impressed by your post -- and have a favor to ask of you. We know that Nihangs are squarely within the Sanatan tradition. And their ardaas includes ideas, terms and phrases that make their perspective from Sanatan Sikhism quite obvious. So here is my request. I would ask of you to provide an English translation --it does not have to be exact. It could be very loose or even a summary with the important ideas and terms in bold font. Then I would like to post it in the Sanatan Sikhism subforum of SPN so that it can be discussed there.

Thanks


----------



## faujasingh (Sep 24, 2009)

Nihang Ardas Video 
YouTube - Nihang Ardass
http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/www.youtube.com/watch?v=gUJgf_17GaA


----------

